
Ask HN: If you're a startup, do you use a CRM, why or why not? - abra_kadabra
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m working on a side project and am wondering if I should make the time commitment to use a CRM or just a spreadsheet.  I would love to get feedback from the community.
======
sbinthree
The main benefit is activity logging. Compared to Sheets, you can sign up for
HubSpot for free and just BCC an email address so everything is logged.
Everything else is just basic CRUD.

